# Londons best secret gardens



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Just round the corner from St Paul's cathedral is Postman's Park, so called because it was once popular with workers from the nearby Old General Post Office. Here, you'll find a remarkable Victorian memorial which commemorates men and women who died while heroically trying to save others.


[video]http://www.telegraph.co.uk/gardening/gardenstovisit/9942785/Londons-best-secret-gardens.html[/video]


----------

